# Tuner radio Technis ST 8080 no da stereo y aguja de señal no se mueve en fm



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2016)

Saludos tengo un vintage technics st8080, el problema es que si se eschucha tanto am como fm, en am trabaja bien ya que se mueve la aguja de signal o señal, pero en fm tiene 2 opciones stereo muting y mono off, en modo mono off se escucha y se mueve la aguja de tunning pero la aguja de signal no se mueve nada, y si pongo modo stereo muting no hay audio y solo se mueve tambien la aguja tunning y de señal sigue muerta. ojo esto en fm tanto mono como muting stereo, en am si se mueve la aguja signal, lo raro es que segun el stereo muting es para cancelar el ruido blanco que se produce al cambiar el dial y deberia haber sonido en este modo claro estando sintonizada la emisora, en ruido blanco si debe estar en silencio,y la lampara de stereo tampoco enciende ya fue provada esta buena, se probo filtro por filtro todos los electroliticos estan perfectos cada uno se reviso con capacheck y se comparo con nuevos y se le puso nuevos y sigue igual. diosdos estan ok, transistores ok y resistencias ok los integrados sus voltajes estan en el rango adecuado, por casualidad sera el integrado AN 363 que se encarga del stereo? aca dejo diagrama e imagenes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2016)

Hola caro Don transistor2020 ,?? acaso ese tuner sintoniza alguna emisora en FM ( es possible escuthar musica o voz)  ?? , si NO muy probablemente lo problema estas en lo "tuner" o sea la banda de FM (88 hasta 108 MHz) no es conbertida en 10.7MHz (frequenzia intermediaria) o no es demodulada (sin audio presente). 
Como lo diagrama esquemactico estas desafortunadamente inconpleto , no puedo ayudarte mejor .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don transistor2020 ,?? acaso ese tuner sintoniza alguna emisora en FM ( es possible escuthar musica o voz)  ?? , si NO muy probablemente lo problema estas en lo "tuner" o sea la banda de FM (88 hasta 108 MHz) no es conbertida en 10.7MHz (frequenzia intermediaria) o no es demodulada (sin audio presente).
> Como lo diagrama esquemactico estas desafortunadamente inconpleto , no puedo ayudarte mejor .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 saludos gracias, te comento si suena audio pero en modo mono, y en modo stereo/muting no suena nada y claro que si hay emisoras sonando mas de 20 la cuestion es que no se prende la lampar que indica el stereo ya cambien el integrado an363 el an217p y el 4558 y sigue lo mismo . en modo mono suena las emisoras pero la aguja de señal no se mueve solamente la de tuning y si lo pongo es stereo se mueve la aguja de tuning pero no la de señal tampoco y nada de audio ojo en stereo. aca el diagrama completo haber que podra ser ya no se que mas hacer o cambiar porque no hay el stereo. solo queda por cambiar el ic an377
 aca el esquematico


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2016)

otra cosa estos  Silicon N−Channel JFET Transistor
VHF/UHF Amplifier 2sk49 miden por todos lados y a la inversa estaran malos ?

http://www.nteinc.com/specs/400to499/pdf/nte451.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 29, 2016)

Bueno , premeramente felicitaciones    por tu equipo , es un tipo vintage pero sin dudas igualmente muuuuuuuy prolijo para recibir FM con calidad . 
Yo personalmente creo que lo problema estas localizado en lo paso decoder estereo ( CI AN363 y conponentes auxiliares ) y serias muy bienvenido tener disponible en las manos un osciloscopio y un frequenzimetro digital  para una analise mas profunda do que se passa con lo circuito decoder estereo y lo porque ese no anda correctamente  .
Ejenplo,  con auxilio de lo osciloscopio pudemos verificar la presença de 19Khz (TP 302) y con lo frequenzimetro en ese mismo punto de teste  pudemos ayustar lo potenciometro (VR301) para obtener esa frequencia tan inportante para lo correcto funcionamenteo dese paso. 
Caso eso NO sea possible debemos buscar algun conponente roto en torno del CI AN363 .
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.



transistor2020 dijo:


> otra cosa estos  Silicon N−Channel JFET Transistor
> VHF/UHF Amplifier 2sk49 miden por todos lados y a la inversa estaran malos ?
> 
> http://www.nteinc.com/specs/400to499/pdf/nte451.pdf


No te preocupes con ese transistor JFet , seguramente estan todos  buenos senon  lo tuner NO sintonizaria estación alguna .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ninodeves (May 29, 2016)

Hola transistor 2020,segun el esquema que pones,yo cambiaria C313 de 56pf, el que esta en paralelo con la bobina L301,saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 30, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> Hola transistor 2020,segun el esquema que pones,yo cambiaria C313 de 56pf, el que esta en paralelo con la bobina L301,saludos.


lo saque y mide bien


----------



## ninodeves (May 30, 2016)

de todas maneras asegúrate cambiándolo,vale poco y nos quedaremos mas tranquilos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2016)

!! Hola caro Don transistor2020 , mira sin ganas de ofenderte pero tenga en mente que ustedes tiene en las manos un ejelente receiver Alta-Gamma y NO un sensillo radiño de pilas "Spica" con 5 o 6 transistores !.
Asi siendo desafortunadamente con pocos recursos disponible en las manos (destornilladores planos , phillips , un polimetro , "Ojometro" , "Oydometro" y mucha buena volundad) no es possible mantener 100%  un equipo desa envergadura . Es nesesario tener disponible en las manos un minimo de equipos de teste y medidas ya aclarados y solido conocimento de como funciona  .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 31, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> de todas maneras asegúrate cambiándolo,vale poco y nos quedaremos mas tranquilos.



saludos ya se cambio el condensador ceramico de 56 pf sin resultado, se cambio el an363 por un la 3350 el cual es el mismo y sin efecto sigue la falla no hay stereo led ni se mueve la aguja de señal.  e unico integrado que no he cambiado es el AN377, ya todo lo demas se ha probado y esta bien no cuento con osciloscopio tengo es un multimetro fluke 179 el cual mide HZ no se si me servira para medir los 192 khz .


----------



## ricbevi (May 31, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> saludos ya se cambio el condensador ceramico de 56 pf sin resultado, se cambio el an363 por un la 3350 el cual es el mismo y sin efecto sigue la falla no hay stereo led ni se mueve la aguja de señal.  e unico integrado que no he cambiado es el AN377, ya todo lo demas se ha probado y esta bien no cuento con osciloscopio tengo es un multimetro fluke 179 el cual mide HZ no se si me servira para medir los 192 khz .



C313...me parece que es de 5n6(0.0056) no 56pF(0.00056), la frecuencia a medir es 19KHz...19000Hz. Esta dentro del rango declarado de ese medidor.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ninodeves (May 31, 2016)

si, me he equivocado es de 5,6 nf,tambien has de mirar si la bobina L301 esta operativa,si me dices que lo has medido y te ha dado otro valor de 5,6nf es que esta mal,pero normalmente no suelen funcionar,mira todos los condensadores que estén cerca de alguna bobina,puede que los tiros vayan por ahí.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 31, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> C313...me parece que es de 5n6(0.0056) no 56pF(0.00056), la frecuencia a medir es 19KHz...19000Hz. Esta dentro del rango declarado de ese medidor.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.
> ...


 se cambio el dichoso capacitor y continua la falla ya levante todos los transistores, diodos y resistencias, y condensadores ceramicos y electroliticos todo marca muy bien nada de fugas ni resistores abiertos, se cambio 3 integrados AN363, AN377 y 4558 ya no se que mas cambiar solo queda el AN377 que es lo unico que no he cambiado, el problema esta en cuando se pone modo stereo /muting no hay sonido y la lampara no llega los 6 voltios pero si se mueve la aguja de tuning o sintonia pero audio muerto y voltaje en lampara de stero muerto ese es el gran problema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> se cambio el dichoso capacitor y continua la falla ya levante todos los transistores, diodos y resistencias, y condensadores ceramicos y electroliticos todo marca muy bien nada de fugas ni resistores abiertos, se cambio 3 integrados AN363, AN377 y 4558 ya no se que mas cambiar solo queda el AN377 que es lo unico que no he cambiado, el problema esta en cuando se pone modo stereo /muting no hay sonido y la lampara no llega los 6 voltios pero si se mueve la aguja de tuning o sintonia pero audio muerto y voltaje en lampara de stero muerto ese es el gran problema.


?? Mediste la frequenzia disponible (o quizaz no) en lo punto de teste "TP302" ?? , esa tiene que sener obigatoriamente muy cercana  de 19,00KHz , caso no sea tente ayustar lo trimmer "VR301" para lograr eso . 
!Suerte!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 31, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Mediste la frequenzia disponible (o quizaz no) en lo punto de teste "TP302" ?? , esa tiene que sener obigatoriamente muy cercana  de 19,00KHz , caso no sea tente ayustar lo trimmer "VR301" para lograr eso .
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



si probe en tp302 hay 19 khz probado con multimetro fluke 179 el cual mide frecuencia y si la hay porque no llega voltaje AC 6,3 voltios a la lamparita o bombillito  del stereo , lo probe y esta bueno alumbra naranjado o amarillento ya se que esta buena la lampara, lo que veo que la lampara deberia encender con voltaje AC pero no se produce ni en ac ni en dc los  6,3 voltios eso es lo extraño este equipo me tiene al borde de la locura todo lo que se prueba esta bueno y no quiere sonar en stereo ni alumbrar la dichosa lampara del stereo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> si probe en tp302 hay 19 khz probado con multimetro fluke 179 el cual mide frecuencia y si la hay porque no llega voltaje AC 6,3 voltios a la lamparita o bombillito  del stereo , lo probe y esta bueno alumbra naranjado o amarillento ya se que esta buena la lampara, lo que veo que la lampara deberia encender con voltaje AC pero no se produce ni en ac ni en dc los  6,3 voltios eso es lo extraño este equipo me tiene al borde de la locura todo lo que se prueba esta bueno y no quiere sonar en stereo ni alumbrar la dichosa lampara del stereo.


Para saper como asciender la lamparita indicadora de estereo hay que estudiar con mucho cariño la hoja de datos tecnicos del CI AN363    
Dica : cuando lo CI AN363N identifica un tono piloto de 19KHz en lo programa de audio pone un nivel lógico bajo en su pino n°6 , asi enciendendo la lamparita una ves que esa tiene su otro estremo  alimentada por lo dibisor resistivo "R513 y R514".     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 1, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para saper como asciender la lamparita indicadora de estereo hay que estudiar con mucho cariño la hoja de datos tecnicos del CI AN363
> Dica : cuando lo CI AN363N identifica un tono piloto de 19KHz en lo programa de audio pone un nivel lógico bajo en su pino n°6 , asi enciendendo la lamparita una ves que esa tiene su otro estremo  alimentada por lo dibisor resistivo "R513 y R514".
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



ok eso esta claro pero ya se cambio ese integrado AN363 y persiste la falla, es mas si mido en la pata 6 del ic AN363 hay 18.7 voltios , es decir ese es un lado de la lampara y el otro lado tambien hay 18 voltios en corriente DC, y porque la lampara no prende y sabiendo que esta buena ?  ojo eso mide respecto a masa pero si coloco las puntas del multimetro al punto 23 y 22 hay no mide nada y al final si desconecto la lampara solo hay 18 voltios del lado del punto 23 y en el integrado no hay voltaje solo 0,3voltios. sera que me vendieron un integrado malo ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> ok eso esta claro pero ya se cambio ese integrado AN363 y persiste la falla, es mas si mido en la pata 6 del ic AN363 hay 18.7 voltios , es decir ese es un lado de la lampara y el otro lado tambien hay 18 voltios en corriente DC, y porque la lampara no prende y sabiendo que esta buena ?  ojo eso mide respecto a masa pero si coloco las puntas del multimetro al punto 23 y 22 hay no mide nada y al final si desconecto la lampara solo hay 18 voltios del lado del punto 23 y en el integrado no hay voltaje solo 0,3voltios. sera que me vendieron un integrado malo ?


Sip , es possible que tengas conprado un CI trucho (made in China).
Para que la lampara ascienda es nesesario que lo pino 6 del AN363 venga a 0 volt.
Para que lo pino 6 venga a 0 Volts es nesesario que lo circuito interno identifique lo tono piloto de 19KHz que hay en programas de audio estereofonico por conparación con su referenzia interna (19KHz) ese afortunadamente  disponible para testes en lo "TP302".
Otra dica : sintonize una emisora fuerte de FM estereo y ayuste vagarosamente (con mucho cariño) lo potenciometro tipo trimmer "VR301" hasta que la lampara de estereo ascienda . Muy inportant : tenga en mente que la chave (S2-1) "MODE" tiene que estar en "ESTEREO" .
Cheque lo transistor "TR301" ese es lo responsable por amplificar lo tono piloto de 19KHz a sener identificado por lo CI AN363.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 1, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sip , es possible que tengas conprado un CI trucho (made in China).
> Para que la lampara ascienda es nesesario que lo pino 6 del AN363 venga a 0 volt.
> Para que lo pino 6 venga a 0 Volts es nesesario que lo circuito interno identifique lo tono piloto de 19KHz que hay en programas de audio estereofonico por conparación con su referenzia interna (19KHz) ese afortunadamente  disponible para testes en lo "TP302".
> Otra dica : sintonize una emisora fuerte de FM estereo y ayuste vagarosamente (con mucho cariño) lo potenciometro tipo trimmer "VR301" hasta que la lampara de estereo ascienda . Muy inportant : tenga en mente que la chave (S2-1) "MODE" tiene que estar en "ESTEREO" .
> ...



cuando desconecto la lampara esta a 0 el voltaje de pin 6 del ic AN363 claro me imagino que los 18 provienen de la fuente pasan atraves del filamento de la lampara y llega a pin 6 los 18. la señal piloto desaparece al ponerlo en stereo en mono se mantiene osea en la base del transistor 301 que es el Amp de la señal piloto desaparece si pongo el interruptor en stereo/muting


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> cuando desconecto la lampara esta a 0 el voltaje de pin 6 del ic AN363 claro me imagino que los 18 provienen de la fuente pasan atraves del filamento de la lampara y llega a pin 6 los 18. la señal piloto desaparece al ponerlo en stereo en mono se mantiene osea en la base del transistor 301 que es el Amp de la señal piloto desaparece si pongo el interruptor en stereo/muting


Quien estas haciendo que eso que aclaras es lo transistor "TR303" , quite la lampara de estereo y  ese fenomeno desaparece.
Ese 19Khz que vees es en realidad es una retroalimentación enpleyada para mejorar en mucho la performance del paso decoder estereo (leer como funciona eso en su premero aporte "st-8080.pdf  de 6.82M") .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 1, 2016)

Amigo, estas utilizando antena para la recepcion de fm?, funciono bien  antes,  sin necesidad de antena?, quizás la intensidad de señal no sea suficiente para abrir el muting, saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 1, 2016)

el funcionaba tuvo años guardado claro le puse varias antenas, aca donde estoy otros radios viejos solo con poner el dedo captan señal stereo de una sola. tengo un vintage diferente pero sin poner el dedo capta el stereo osea no hay problemas de señal, otra cosa al mover los potenciometros ninguno de ellos hace nada como si no estuviesen funcionando no se porque


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 1, 2016)

aca en pilot sigñal , es donde desaparece la señal cuando selecciono stereo despues de la resistencia R324 hay desaparece la señal si doy modo mono vuelve la señal a oscilar entre 10 a 13 khz , si vuelvo a modo stereo se cae la señal haber que puede sr, nota ya gradue la salida de 19 khz con el potenciometro la pata 12 sale perfectamente los 19khz y no se cae ni en mono ni stereo se mantiene hasta el punto tp 302 se mantiene solo cae en modo stereo en donde dice pilot señal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> aca en pilot sigñal , es donde desaparece la señal cuando selecciono stereo despues de la resistencia R324 hay desaparece la señal si doy modo mono vuelve la señal a oscilar entre 10 a 13 khz , si vuelvo a modo stereo se cae la señal haber que puede sr, nota ya gradue la salida de 19 khz con el potenciometro la pata 12 sale perfectamente los 19khz y no se cae ni en mono ni stereo se mantiene hasta el punto tp 302 se mantiene solo cae en modo stereo en donde dice pilot señal


Jo ya esplique porque cae los 19KHz  cuando en "estereo" , lo transistor "TR303" funciona como una llave cortocircuitando "C320" a la tierra o masa cuando ese es polarizado via "R317" por la lampara ( veer tensión en lo pino N°6).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 1, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jo ya esplique porque cae los 19KHz  cuando en "estereo" , lo transistor "TR303" funciona como una llave cortocircuitando "C320" a la tierra o masa cuando ese es polarizado via "R317" por la lampara ( veer tensión en lo pino N°6).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


amigo ya he especificado que pin 6 hay 18 voltios que viene desde la lampara. segun usted que esta malo haber ningun transistor presenta fugas todos miden bien, otra cosa porque en mono no se mueve la aguja o vumetro de señal solo la de tuning haber que esta fallando en este equipo?


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 2, 2016)

y otra cosa  porque el vumetro de señal no se mueve nisiquiera en modo mono que si hay audio.  en am si se mueve dicho vumeter


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> amigo ya he especificado que pin 6 hay 18 voltios que viene desde la lampara. segun usted que esta malo haber ningun transistor presenta fugas todos miden bien, otra cosa porque en mono no se mueve la aguja o vumetro de señal solo la de tuning haber que esta fallando en este equipo?


Lo pino N°6 del CI AN363N es en realidad un "open colector" o mejor decindo , es un colector abierto de un transistor NPN , cuando su  base es polarizada ese transistor satura desde lo colectos hasta tierra o masa .





transistor2020 dijo:


> y otra cosa  porque el vumetro de señal no se mueve nisiquiera en modo mono que si hay audio.  en am si se mueve dicho vumeter


Quien hace deflejar la aguja del "S-meter" es lo pino N°13 del IC 101 (AN377) demodulador de FM , quizaz ese CI esta malo o algun conponente cercano a el .
Con auxilio de un multimetro ayustado para medir Volts , meça la tensión en ese pino N°13 y verifique que cuando sintonizaz una emisora ese nivel sube cuando conparado a una frequenzia vaga y ese nivel tanbien canbia conforme la intensidad de sinal recebida de cada emisora , eso porque cada emissora tiene potenzias y distancias distintas .
Tente ayustar esperimentalmente lo potenciometro trimmer "VR101" , eso porque ese trimmer ayusta lo limiar de actuación del mute .


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 2, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo pino N°6 del CI AN363N es en realidad un "open colector" o mejor decindo , es un colector abierto de un transistor NPN , cuando su  base es polarizada ese transistor satura desde lo colectos hasta tierra o masa .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el pin 13 no mide nada ni en mono ni stereo ni al cambiar el dial los demas pines si miden como dice el diagrama


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 3, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> el pin 13 no mide nada ni en mono ni stereo ni al cambiar el dial los demas pines si miden como dice el diagrama




Si  no esta en cortocircuito o fuga C110, entonces puede ser el AN377 que lo puedes reemplazar perfectamente por el CA3089(mas conocido pro aquí al menos).

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 3, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si  no esta en cortocircuito o fuga C110, entonces puede ser el AN377 que lo puedes reemplazar perfectamente por el CA3089(mas conocido pro aquí al menos).
> 
> Ric.


Eso, eso ,eso , eso  como ya decia el "chavo del ocho" , jo coincido plenamente con la opinión del Don ricbevi    , quizaz sea ese un de los problemas ("S meter" no anda en FM).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 3, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si  no esta en cortocircuito o fuga C110, entonces puede ser el AN377 que lo puedes reemplazar perfectamente por el CA3089(mas conocido pro aquí al menos).
> 
> Ric.



si ya tengo varios reemplazo lamentablemente aca no lo consigo lo dejare en modo mono mientras algun dia lo encuentre pero si debe estar malo aunque si lo quito el voltaje de entrada suena muy baja la fm pero ni modo esperar.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 4, 2016)

Buenos días transistor2020

No desesperes 

La avería la tienes que centrar en torno al IC101, pero no creo que este CI  esté mal, en más de 40 años utilizando el CA3089 (equivalente al AN377), no recuerdo haber encontrado, jamás, uno en mal estado.

El hecho de que el medidor "TUNING METER" funcione es indicativo de que "casi" con toda seguridad el AN377 está bien.

El Pin 12 es la salida del nivel de señal.

Si, por alguna razón, en este Pin no hay tensión se produciría un "Mute Logic" en el Pin 12

Igualmente revisa que VR101 no está en el extremo de masa, esto provocaría que se activase el "MUTE"

Revisa el Condensador C110, es posible que esté en corto, igualmente revisa TR1 y componentes asociados.

No es buena praxis empezar a cambiar componentes y/o a retocar ajustes sin tener claro que es lo que estamos haciendo, de esta forma lo que conseguiremos es agravar el problema.

Otro IC equivalente es el CA3189, pero este no creo que lo encuentres.

Si sigues teniendo problemas en localizar el CA3089, seguramente te podría proporcionar uno, creo que en mi cajón "desastre2 tiene que haber alguno (o más)

Sal U2


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 5, 2016)

Según los datos del primer post, este sintonizador tiene indicador de centrado de sintonía (el galvanómetro de más a la izquierda). Si cuando se sintoniza una emisora, la aguja del indicador de centrado no está en su posición central, es posible que el discriminador no esté bien ajustado y por eso se active el muting por de-tuning. Pero, ¡ojo! es sólo una observación relacionada con mi experiencia con otros tuners, hay que confirmar esto antes de tocar nada.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jun 5, 2016)

Gatxan dijo:


> Según los datos del primer post, este sintonizador tiene indicador de centrado de sintonía (el galvanómetro de más a la izquierda). Si cuando se sintoniza una emisora, la aguja del indicador de centrado no está en su posición central, es posible que el discriminador no esté bien ajustado y por eso se active el muting por de-tuning. Pero, ¡ojo! es sólo una observación relacionada con mi experiencia con otros tuners, hay que confirmar esto antes de tocar nada.
> 
> Saludos



Buenas noches Gatxan.

Si nos fijamos en el esquema de bloques internos del CA3089, podemos ver que la parte Amplificadora de FI es independiente del Detector de Cuadratura.

Aunque no estuviéramos centrados en la emisora, el nivel de señal seguiría estando presente en el Pin 13.

Por otra parte, el problema reportado por transistor2020 es que lo que no funciona es la aguja del medidor de nivel de señal, pero si la sintonía.

Sal U2


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 6, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches Gatxan.
> 
> Si nos fijamos en el esquema de bloques internos del CA3089, podemos ver que la parte Amplificadora de FI es independiente del Detector de Cuadratura.
> 
> ...



saludos , ve lo siguiente el sintoniza tanto en stereo/muting como en modo modo, pero en modo stereo/muting, solo sintoniza pero ojo no hay audio ni se mueve la aguja de señal, solo se mueve la de tuning, en modo mono sintoniza y si hay audio y se mueve la aguja de tuning pero no la de señal, en am si hay audio se mueve la aguja de seña la de tuning no se mueve en am.  de que parte eres yo de venezuela si tienes el reemplazo del an377 le agradeceria.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 6, 2016)

La avería parece estar en la parte que controla el medidor de señal

Por lo que comentas, el AN333 se puede descartar que esté en estado.

La avería parece estar en la parte del medidor de señal, pero solo en la parte de FM.

¿Has seguido los consejos del Post #32?

Revisa igualmente la RV102, pudiera ser que esté abierta.

Yo vivo cerca de Madrid (España)

Sal U2


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 6, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> La avería parece estar en la parte que controla el medidor de señal
> 
> Por lo que comentas, el AN333 se puede descartar que esté en estado.
> 
> ...


 en pin 12 hay 5.8 voltios en modo mono, y en modo stereo el voltaje cae a 1.7, vr101  esta bien mide bien, y condensador 110 se cambio y sigue la falla


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 10, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> La avería parece estar en la parte que controla el medidor de señal
> 
> Por lo que comentas, el AN333 se puede descartar que esté en estado.
> 
> ...




saludos amigo aca te dejo el libro de servicio completo del technics st 8080 haber si mas o menos deduces la falla.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 22, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> La avería parece estar en la parte que controla el medidor de señal
> 
> Por lo que comentas, el AN333 se puede descartar que esté en estado.
> 
> ...



*Solucionado*

*Saludos especiales a este gran amigo Miguelus, que gentilmente me ayudo  , en fin el integrado AN377 estaba dañado y no habia lampara piloto stereo, ni sonaba stereo/muting modo, ni se movia la aguja del medidor de señal, ya se reemplazo por el CA3089E y el equipo esta funcionando de maravilla todo perfecto ya lo calibre y todo funciona a a perfeccion. agradecidos a quienes me ayudaron y en especial al amigo Miguelus. mil  gracias bendicines.*


----------

